# Anyone used Ligandrol before?



## mikephilip (Nov 19, 2017)

How many user tried Ligandrol? Share your experiences?


----------



## john210 (Dec 23, 2017)

LGD-4033/Ligandrol was fun to me. It has positive effects on muscle building, body recomposition, sex drive, and bone density. Already in human trials, Ligandrol has been shown to be highly selective for muscle and bone cells, largely ignoring prostate or sebaceous cells. This makes the side effects for LGD-4033 minimal. You can try this.


----------



## AllesT (Dec 29, 2017)

john210 said:


> LGD-4033/Ligandrol was fun to me. It has positive effects on muscle building, body recomposition, sex drive, and bone density. Already in human trials, Ligandrol has been shown to be highly selective for muscle and bone cells, largely ignoring prostate or sebaceous cells. This makes the side effects for LGD-4033 minimal. You can try this.



Ligandrol is more suppressive of endogenous testosterone and sex hormone-binding globulin than other SARMs, making a full post-cycle therapy necessary. Ligandrol has not shown effects on luteinizing hormone, follicle stimulating hormone, or estradiol.


----------



## MaxRight (Jan 12, 2018)

My friend have used Ligandrol and his dosage was 10mg in an 8-week cycle. people think that ligandrol has many side effects, but My friend have faced nothing like that, he said Ligandrol has not shown effects on luteinizing hormone, follicle stimulating hormone, or estradiol.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2018)

its ok there are better SARMs.


----------

